# Update



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

Well as u guys know I had that problem earlier of our cat Ashley having kittens. The kittens are now 4 months old and we have found homes for them both and plan on getting ashley disexed next week. thats my update take care all.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Sounds great


----------

